# Philips Blu Ray Player erkennt keine Blu rays mehr. (DVD`s spielt er jedoch ab)



## Ratibor (13. Oktober 2014)

Abend

Es fing alles damit an, dass plötzlich breaking bad (blu ray) anfing zu stocken und einige sekunden einfach übersprang und sogar der player komplett streikte. Nun ein paar tage später erkennt der player keiner meiner blu rays mehr... Ich habe mehrere blu rays verschiedener staffel probiert allerdings passiert leider einfach garnichts. Als ich die "DVD" von sopranos versucht wurde diese sofort erkannt und normal abgespielt. 

Kann ich den Player irgendwie wieder zum funktionieren bringen? Leider kann ich den kassenbong nicht mehr finden weshalb ich somit auch keine garantie mehr auf den player habe und ich bezweifle, dass media markt so extrem kulant ist (der player ist nun fast schon 2 jahre alt wenn nicht sogar älter). 

grüße


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (13. Oktober 2014)

schonmal geschaut obs nen firmwareupdate gibt?


----------



## Ratibor (13. Oktober 2014)

firmware ist auf dem neuesten stand.


----------



## norse (14. Oktober 2014)

Da kann man kaum was machen ... reinigen .. .ansonsten ist er leider hin. DVD und Blu-Ray sind verschiedene Laser / Sensoren, daher funktioniert DVD noch.


----------



## Ratibor (14. Oktober 2014)

Joa da muss wohl einer neuer her...

grüße


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Ding ist wohl ausgebrannt und der Laser am Ende, eine Reinigung bringt fast nie etwas


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Oktober 2014)

Das hilft dir jetzt nicht, aber ich habe etwas ähnliches hinter mir was dir vielleicht sowieso bevor gestanden wäre.
Seit kurzem kann ich keine neu erschienen Blu-Ray's mehr abspielen, alte Blu-Ray's und DVD's schon.
Daher musste ich mir einen neuen kaufen, weil mein ungefähr Zwei Jahre altes Modell nicht mehr mit Updates für neue Kopierschutzmechanismen ausgestattet wird.
Schon irre, was für eine verarsche, das ist wohl die neue Methode um noch mehr Geld aus dem zahlenden Kunden quetschen zu können, mieses Pack.


----------



## Ratibor (14. Oktober 2014)

Sehr krass ... Welche Marke war das denn? Ich frage mich ob wirklich alle Hersteller ihre kunden ausnehmen...


----------

